# River flows



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I have been fishing for salmon and steelhead in Ohio for over 40 years and I've never seen the rivers as low as they are now at this time of the year...
Anybody else notice this???


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

No rain, no flow. We didnt have much snow this winter and rain has been scarce this spring.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

its sure been skinny this year, last trip trout fishing in the shaggy it was under a 100, wow


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

There was another year similar around 2005. As long as the temps stay below 70, this fish will keep moving in until they are done. Though it seems most are done now and dropping back. 

Rickerd


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I caught 2 hens yesterday and they were shiny chrome but spawned out.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

I caught this extremely skinny steelhead on Saturday. 24” and way skinny thought a spawned out skamania, landed 2 or 3 really long pre spawn skinny fish over the years







Could just be sickly, but no visible issues


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

that's a post spawn fish or dropback. It is not dime brite like when they enter the water, nor is the green color on the back vibrant, because they expend so much energy to spawn and don't eat much until after they are done. The lower tail also shows signs of work to build the nest, but she didn't work that hard. 

Once they drop their eggs, they start looking for protein and will not look fresh until they work their way back to the lake and gorge themselves on the lake feast. Until then they do like minnow patterns and egg patterns.
Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

so today is april 8th and the grand flow is at 175.... 
175 ! ! ! ! ! !
usually hoping it gets down to 600 this time of year 
i have never seen it this bad this early


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> so today is april 8th and the grand flow is at 175....
> 175 ! ! ! ! ! !
> usually hoping it gets down to 600 this time of year
> i have never seen it this bad this early


A friend of mine fished the Grand yesterday and came upon trout that were trapped in holes because of the low flow. Happy to report that a lot of them are in the main river now through some assistance.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

joekacz said:


> A friend of mine fished the Grand yesterday and came upon trout that were trapped in holes because of the low flow. Happy to report that a lot of them are in the main river now through some assistance.


they are there 2 weeks,20 steelies in 30' hole 10' wide,litle water flow true that hole.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

20 steelies in two weeks???
That's usually a day outing this time of 
year


----------

